# Dentist?



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good dentist in Dubai? I have a wisdom tooth that needs to be taken out, I hate dentists at the best of times so need someone who isn't scary! 

Thanks 

KP


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi katie

Try Cedars in Jebel Ali. They have some good doctors.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I recommend the wonderfully named Dr Swallow

UK Dental Clinic - Home

-


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

lol @ Sr. Swallow. 


Elphaba said:


> I recommend the wonderfully named Dr Swallow
> 
> UK Dental Clinic - Home
> 
> -


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This thread is nearly 2 years old. There is a more current active thread, which has more up to date information.


----------

